# Rokinon Announces 21mm f/1.4 & 50mm f/1.2 for EOS M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

```
Expanding the range of lens options for mirrorless shooters, Rokinon has announced a pair of fast primes to round out the already broad range of optics dedicated to APS-C-format and Micro Four Thirds cameras. Filling a gap in the existing lineup, a new 50mm f/1.2 lens will serve as the ideal fast portrait-length lens for selective focus control and a longer-than-normal perspective. On the wider end, a 21mm f/1.4 will offer an equivalent standard wide-angle perspective with a bright maximum aperture to suit working in variable lighting conditions.</p>
<p><strong>50mm f/1.2</strong>

The longer of the two lenses, the 50mm f/1.2 is a fast, bright lens offering a long perspective, ranging from a 75mm to 100mm equivalent focal length, depending on mount choice, that is well suited to portraiture. The combination of the longer-than-normal focal length and f/1.2 maximum aperture offers extensive control over focus placement for shallow-depth-of-field applications, and the manual focus design enables precise control over focus as close as 1.6′ away. A pair of aspherical elements helps to control chromatic and comatic aberrations and an Ultra Multi-Coating has been applied to all elements to reduce flare and ghosting for increased contrast and clarity. A rounded nine-blade diaphragm further contributes to smooth bokeh quality and the front 62mm filter ring does not rotate during operation, for easier use of circular polarizers or other filters that require specific positioning.</p>
<p><strong>21mm f/1.4

</strong>Contrasting the portrait-length perspective of the first lens, this 21mm f/1.4 is a standard wide-angle lens offering an equivalent focal length of 31.5mm to 42mm, depending on mount choice. The bright f/1.4 maximum aperture is well suited to working in a wide variety of lighting conditions and also offers selective focus control to emphasize specific subjects in the frame. A manual focus design is employed here again, along with an internal focus system and non-rotating 58mm front filter mount to both maintain the overall length of the lens during use and prevent filters from rotating when focusing. One extra-low dispersion element and three aspherical elements are incorporated into the optical design to limit color fringing and various aberrations in order to achieve greater sharpness and clarity. The Ultra Multi-Coating has been applied to all elements in this lens, too, and a rounded nine-blade diaphragm contributes to smooth out-of-focus areas when using selective focus techniques.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder at B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185683-REG/rokinon_rk21m_m_21mm_f_1_4_aps_c_w_a.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Rokinon 21mm f/1.4 for EOS M</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185690-REG/rokinon_rn50m_m_50mm_f_1_2_aps_c_w_a.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Rokinon 50mm f/1.2 for EOS M</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 21, 2015)

That's an interesting move.
The EOS M lacks native lens (without convertors).
It looks like Samyang / Rokinon think the EOS M has a future.

It would be great if the version 4 of the camera will be a stunningly brilliant camera.
It's seemed slightly half hearted up to know
The format has great potential.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 21, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> That's an interesting move.
> The EOS M lacks native lens (without convertors).
> It looks like Samyang / Rokinon think the EOS M has a future.
> 
> ...



I think this is more of Samyang making a lens for every APS-C mirror less mount. I'd imagine we'll see this in a Sony E mount, Fuji X mount, etc. 

That said, this is a very good option for folks who are starving for new glass in EF-M. 

- A


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 21, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > That's an interesting move.
> ...



Absolutely right - except it is also for M43 mounts, too.

I actually think this lens is exciting. I found the Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 to optically intriguing. It had some of the best bokeh I've seen from a modern 50mm. This could a killer portrait lens for the M system, and with the M3's improved manual focus aids this might be the best platform for a manual focus lens in the Canon ecosystem. 

I'm personally most interested in the 50mm (I really like the 22mm f/2 STM), and I like the size. It is still a very compact lens (under 3"), yet the weight (385g) speaks of a dense, nicely made lens (like the Rokinon 12mm f/2 - one of my favorite mirrorless lenses). I also like the fact that they are trying out the f/1.2 range - not many dare that .


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 21, 2015)

Does the M3 have focus peaking? I couldn't imagine working with a manual only lens with this body without it.

Actually, would be great to investigate why canon does included in its - camera software- its just crazy at this point.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 21, 2015)

Hopefully these come to Fuji mount as well, the conversion numbers don't line up for EF-S (should be 33.6mm) so it's definitely coming to some other APS-C system.
The 21mm lens is less interesting, basically replacing a FF 35mm, and I already have one of those for my Rebel, and it zooms.

We'll see how sharp the 50f1.2 is wide open, I might just be better off with the Fuji, but if it's good and I end up with EOS-M then I'm glad to see it.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 21, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> Does the M3 have focus peaking? I couldn't imagine working with a manual only lens with this body without it.
> 
> Actually, would be great to investigate why canon does included in its - camera software- its just crazy at this point.



Even without focus peaking an EVF inherently does better with manual focus because you're always seeing what the lens sees.

Using the viewfinder in an SLR you're actually never seeing the same depth of field as a lens wider than f5.6, unless you change to a high precision screen http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/590458-REG/Canon_3357B001_Eg_S_Super_Precision_Matte.html
I'm pretty sure the excuse for why they don't ship everything with a precision screen is they say it's easier for users to see the subject without thin DOF, but it's also impossible to know exactly where your camera is focused, whereas using an EVF you at least have a chance.


----------



## mangobutter (Sep 21, 2015)

Absolutely buying both. There are tons of technical reasons why these lenses are excellent. particularly interested in the 50 1.2


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 21, 2015)

No AF? No thanks.

Way too expensive and too large as well. EF-M 22/2.0 is just perfect. AF, optically very decent, tiny and dirt cheap - that's how i like them. I only miss one EF-M lens: an equally good, highly compact and attractively priced portrait tele ... EF-M 85/2.0 IS STM would be fabulous.


----------



## Frage (Sep 21, 2015)

Is focus peaking available in the EOS-M?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 21, 2015)

Frage said:


> Is focus peaking available in the EOS-M?





ashmadux said:


> Does the M3 have focus peaking? I couldn't imagine working with a manual only lens with this body without it.
> 
> Actually, would be great to investigate why canon does included in its - camera software- its just crazy at this point.



There IS focus peaking on the EOS M3, but unfortunately not on the original M unless you Magic Lantern it.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 21, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



50mm f/1.2 on crop is ordinary. It's equivalent to about 80mm f/2 on FF. Nice, but not daring


----------



## dcm (Sep 21, 2015)

It will be interesting to see the reviews. I already use Canon's EF-M 22/2 and EF 50/1.8 STM with adapter on the M3. Focus peaking works well with the 50 in MF or AF+MF modes. I use FP regularly to verify and fine-tune the focus. 

I used my old FD 50/1.8 with the M3 before I got the STM and it was a pretty effective MF combination. The size surprises me a bit - 68x74mm and 385g. The EF 50/1.8 STM including the adapter is shorter - 69x67mm, lighter - 270g, and includes AF. Guess that's the cost of f/1.2. A 50/1.2 might be interesting if I didn't already have these other options.


----------



## noncho (Sep 21, 2015)

I like both lenses, they are good unique and interesting. 
50 1.2 might be very nice as we still don't have such "long" and bright telephoto prime for M. About 21 1.4 - I still prefer small, cheap and AF 22 2.0.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 21, 2015)

What baffles me is why Canon bother to have their EOS bodies function in a stop down metering mode when there is no lens connections in place. Good for those of use who want to use old, totally manual lenses - and those who want to use new totally manual lenses now by the looks of things - but I don't see how Canon benefits.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 21, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Using the viewfinder in an SLR you're actually never seeing the same depth of field as a lens wider than f5.6, unless you change to a high precision screen



This isn't quite right. Pretty much all OVF focus screens are accurate to f/4, most are accurate to f/2.8. Any wider than that and you do indeed need to switch to different focus screens.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 22, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> What baffles me is why Canon bother to have their EOS bodies function in a stop down metering mode when there is no lens connections in place. Good for those of use who want to use old, totally manual lenses - and those who want to use new totally manual lenses now by the looks of things - but I don't see how Canon benefits.



My best guess is that it was a hangover from an attempt to assist those transitioning from FD to EF in the early days. A huge boon for professionals with costly L lenses in the FD mount.

Canon did produce an official adaptor...

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdeos.htm

EOS cameras are also used for things like astrophotography where they would be mounted to a device without communication but where metering may still be useful.

Some of the base models do not meter correctly however, and I think my M may well be one of them, if you are using M and the EV scale you risk your exposures being way out.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 22, 2015)

The 50 1.2 looks very interesting indeed, and I agree the EVF would be a better be to MF to Rokinon.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 22, 2015)

This 50mm is SO cool for an M camera. I've always lusted for the Canon 50mm 1.2L aesthetic (DOF) and now I can get this instead, with a small eos m. 

I wish Canon wouldn't force us to get expensive FF glass for out APS-C/S35 cameras, and offer affordable 50mm ef-s 1.2 and such. 

BTW the focus ring on these lenses are heaven, it's very easy for me to focus the samyang 85mm wide open on the m3 screen, but you can take it further with giving a visual peaking aid. 

An m3 + this 50mm 1.2 + LCDEVF loup seems like such a cool small video kit, especially with the improved and very good 1080p on the new sensor in the m3, Only lacking optical stabilization (although the digital one on the m3 is great, but I just don't like the idea of potentially losing resolution with digital stabilization, just gives me a bad feel so I don't use it)

I hope for an m4 with even better video quality (perfect 1080p, like 5ds (yes I said s, the video quality on it is the best of any canon DSLR, strangely! or a7s, xc10, gh4, just full resolution, sharp, non aliased 1080P with canon colours and the high-end 90mbps ALL-I Codec), a great clear EVF, clean HDMI out like the 7DII, + please, please, I beg you for some new glass, fast er-m/ef-s primes with IS from 35mm to 85mm, pleaaase!


----------

